# [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola FIBA Activity



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Luis Scola, one of the few Argentina stars playing in the FIBA Americas tournament, scored 16 points to help the defending Olympic gold medalists beat Uruguay 90-69 Thursday.
> 
> Pablo Prigioni led Argentina with 20 points, while Roman Gonzalez added 15 and keyed a strong defensive effort that helped contain Uruguay center Esteban Batista, who managed only seven points on 3-of-10 shooting. Playing its tournament opener, Argentina led by only seven at halftime. But Uruguay (1-1), which beat Panama 88-84 on Wednesday in overtime, faded in the second half.
> 
> ...


The only Rocket left representing his nation. 
I think this guy is a promise. :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Go Scola he looks ok from what I watched.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Spanouils played great for Greece last summer before he played for us as well, and he didn't exactly pan out... so I'm not having my hopes too high for Scola just yet


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Yeah, but V-Span was longly here. Scola can crash at Ginobili's, Oberto's , Nocioni's cribs anytime he wants. I don't think Scola will have any homesick problem. 
Another thing is, V-Span was kind of like a second option last year when Mike James decided to ask for a last second trade kicker and said we treated him like a cheap prostitute.

Scola will not fail.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Scola will be better than Spanoulis. Scola is likely going to get a good amount of playing time. I think he needs a year or two to become a great player for our team. I'll defintely watch him play when the season starts.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

I mised the game yesterday!!!!!!! but I watched a little and he got some nice post moves


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*



Dean the Master said:


> Yeah, but V-Span was longly here. Scola can crash at Ginobili's, Oberto's , Nocioni's cribs anytime he wants. I don't think Scola will have any homesick problem.
> Another thing is, V-Span was kind of like a second option last year when Mike James decided to ask for a last second trade kicker and said we treated him like a cheap prostitute.
> 
> Scola will not fail.


Scola has been away from his country a long time already. Almost his entire career.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*



> AP - Luis Scola had 22 points and 11 rebounds to lead Argentina, which trailed by 14 points in the first half, to an 87-75 victory over Puerto Rico on Friday night in the opening round of the FIBA Americas tournament.
> 
> Scola, who has signed with the Rockets, was most of the offense early for Argentina, which fell behind 31-17 30 seconds into the second quarter. Scola scored the first five points in a 14-2 run that got Argentina within 35-33 with 1:31 left.


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Link



> If it's mind-bending, rim-swaying highlights you want, you tune in to see LeBron James or Carmelo Anthony or Kobe Bryant for Team USA. For the sleight-of-hand of a magician and the strategy of a general, you keep your eye on Jason Kidd.
> 
> When you watch Luis Scola play for Argentina, you're often struck by one thing — he knows how to play.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Deke Update*



> No progress on the Dikembe Mutombo front. Morey met with the 41-year-old center in Atlanta last week and made a one-year contract offer.
> 
> Mutombo still has some other teams sniffing around and might be able to get somebody to offer him a little more money than the Rockets or an extra yet.
> 
> "I think we have a pretty good understanding of where everybody is at," said Morey. "I really don't think he wants to play for other teams. But I think he's torn between what we can offer and maybe some extra money. I do think he has appreciation for how much we want him and how much we think he can contribute."


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Scola is doing well so far. I can't wait to see Argentina vs USA. Let's see how Scola does in that game.

We need Mutombo. He can contribute to the team. We don't need him to score. Playing defense and grabbing rebounds will do just fine.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UpDkUfg9mq0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UpDkUfg9mq0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

VS Panama


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*

Wow Go Scola. HIT THOSE JS!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article
Scola scores 23 points, Argentina remains unbeaten with 85-70 win over Canada in FIBA Americas


> Argentina doesn't mind being the other unbeaten team in the FIBA Americas tournament.
> 
> While the United States has been drawing the attention on its home soil with its roster of NBA stars, Argentina just keeps winning in hopes of securing one of the two berths from this competition for the Beijing Olympics.
> 
> ...


Scola is doing good!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the games are all on NBA.com as full game archives (at least all but like one of them) so yall should check him out. 

He's got definite offensive game. His defense is a little suspect, but that might be because they are blowing people out and so he's coasting on that end.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

SWEET midrange shot and loves the pick n pop but seriously has to finish stronger inside otherwise he will never score against the likes of marion, garnett and the big name 4s


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> SWEET midrange shot and loves the pick n pop but seriously has to finish stronger inside otherwise he will never score against the likes of marion, garnett and the big name 4s


agree but he does look good and what a sweet jump shot nice nice


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rudy T likes Scola


> It was a typical NBA play in a very non-NBA game.
> 
> With 30 seconds left and Argentina leading by four in overtime of their quarterfinal matchup with Brazil, Luis Scola moved towards the top of the key to set a screen for Argentinean guard Pablo Prigioni. With Brazil's Nene attached to his hip, Scola set a textbook screen that freed Prigioni and forced Nene to shift off Scola. Prigioni lobbed the ball back to Scola for a wide open 15-foot jump shot on the left elbow. Swish. Ballgame.
> 
> ...


I do like his game. However, I think he needs to show that he can be dominate as well. Swagger is very important in the NBA. Mid rang jumpers don't make one look tough enough.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: [Rockets Players Watch]Luis Scola leads Argentina to 90-69 victory over Uruguay*



Yao Mania said:


> Spanouils played great for Greece last summer before he played for us as well, and he didn't exactly pan out... so I'm not having my hopes too high for Scola just yet


you gotta remember he was playng under van gundy. A coach of never gave anyone opportunity to play. Versus Utah, instead of letting Synder in to gaurd Harpring, vangundy rather throw in Luther Head...To me i dont think we got to see the full potential of his game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As a rockets fan I hope Scola scores at least 15 to 20 against Team USA in tonights game. That will show me he can hang with NBA players.

As a USA Basketball fan, I hope Scola scores at least 15 to 20 points and Agentina loses by 40 to the US.:clap:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Argentina will get to defend its Olympic gold medal.
> 
> Luis Scola scored 27 points and Argentina, playing without four NBA players from the team that won the gold in 2004, beat Brazil 91-80 on Saturday in the semifinals of the FIBA Americas tournament to earn a berth in the Beijing Olympics.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

nice game 27 & 9 hes playing very well, cant wait to see how he goes in pre-season/training camp


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Before he heads home (and from there, back to Spain, before returning for the start of training camp with the Rockets) he stopped by Houston this week to work out with Rockets strength coach Dave Macha and with his future teammates.
> 
> This would seem above and beyond the call after the grueling summer tournament schedule. Scola did not see it that way.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

